# Creepy Cricket Sounds



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I found these wonderfully creepy cricket sounds on YouTube that would be perfect for a haunt. At 800X slower, they sound positively eerie.






Another one at about 50X slower:


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That is pretty cool and interesting. You're right Roxy, it would be perfect for a Haunt. I was playing the samples simultaneously, just curious, and it sounded amazing. It also really reminded me of the sound effects used in the original Star Trek and Twilight Zone.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Very Surreal. I can use this in some soundscapes. Think I will need to slow it down some or change the pitch. It's a little fast for what I would need.


----------

